

Portland Seed Fund: Y Combinator, it’s not. - mtrichardson
http://siliconflorist.com/2010/10/04/portland-seed-fund-y-combinator-unconstitutional/

======
bradhe
First off let me say that I'm pumped that there is movement in the Portland
startup scene. Even though I am not very well plugged in to the local scene
(if you are a Portlander raise your hand and I'll buy you a beer), as a
Portlander, this is awesome to see something -- anything -- happening up here
considering how cool this city is.

Otherwise, get ready because this shit is going to happen a lot all over the
place. Really, this is business and we've been spoiled by YC -- this is the
way the rest of the world works.

